# How the U.S. seeks to avert nuclear terror



## The91Bravo (Jan 15, 2008)

This is a great story.

I truly hope they are never used for anything other than training.

http://www.latimes.com/news/printedition/front/la-na-nuke6jan06,0,933943.story?page=1


----------

